# kribs and tank



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

male krib









male









female krib









tank








female


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *brandon O*,

Great tank, the way you did the decorations is excellent.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

thank you very much


----------

